# Inexplicable Omissions



## Eta Carinae (May 6, 2015)

The other day I was looking through Shellder's moveset when I came across something that seemed... off.  Shellder can't learn Lick.  Every sprite and image I've ever seen of Shellder has depicted it with a hanging tongue, so why can't it learn a move that would make so much sense?

Have you guys ever encountered similar situations, where a Pokemon can't learn a move that would seem obvious or inherent?


----------



## ultraviolet (May 6, 2015)

pokemon that get dream eater, but not yawn, sing, or hypnosis:

... and probably several more but i can't be bothered checking

the offset of this is that a lot of pokemon learn secret power, which apparently has a 30% chance of causing sleep when used in tall grass, which i'm sure everybody knows about. so it's either use secret power in that one circumstance and hope you'll get lucky or "gee, i sure wish someone would fall asleep now... and have a dream ... that i could eat..."


----------



## Meowth (May 6, 2015)

Lickitung was also unable to learn Lick until like Gen III or something. 



ultraviolet said:


> pokemon that get dream eater, but not yawn, sing, or hypnosis:
> 
> ... and probably several more but i can't be bothered checking
> 
> the offset of this is that a lot of pokemon learn secret power, which apparently has a 30% chance of causing sleep when used in tall grass, which i'm sure everybody knows about. so it's either use secret power in that one circumstance and hope you'll get lucky or "gee, i sure wish someone would fall asleep now... and have a dream ... that i could eat..."


You could use it in doubles with a partner who has Yawn/Sing/Hypnosis/Spore/whatever? Still kinda rubbish though.


----------



## Byrus (May 6, 2015)

Meinfoo, Pancham and other fighters don't get counter, yet Goomy does. I have no idea how a blob of goo is capable of preforming that move while trained fighters can't, but it is kinda funny.

Also, the lack of flying moves Gyarados gets will never cease to annoy me. They could have at least given it aerial ace. I mean, Diglett gets it!


----------



## Murkrow (May 6, 2015)

Gardevoir's Pokédex entry says it can make black holes, but it doesn't learn Gravity.



Byrus said:


> Meinfoo, Pancham and other fighters don't get counter, yet Goomy does. I have no idea how a blob of goo is capable of preforming that move while trained fighters can't, but it is kinda funny.


Maybe when you hit the goo hard enough, it becomes hard and bounces back out and hits you. I'd imagine it looks like when someone in a cartoon's heart is beating so hard that their chest bursts out with enough force to whack someone.


----------



## Momo(th) (May 7, 2015)

Zekrom and Reshiram can't learn Earthquake. Both of you shut up and just stomp your stupid feet you're both twenty foot tall lizards godammit.


Vanilla Kyurem I can at least excuse because it doesn't look like it can move really well on it's legs.


----------

